# Louisiana Breeder - Linda Dolese @ At The End of the Day Farms



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello.... I'm new here and would like to know if anyone has ever heard of this breeder? I purchased a puppy from her and what a nightmare I have had....maybe a backyard breeder or puppy mill? just wondering if anyone else has had dealings with this person?


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

never heard of her but "Farms" sure doesn't sound good to me


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I would definitely say a backyard breeder. i took a look on their website and sure didn't find anything that would convince me otherwise. It looks like this is a 'business' to them and they sell multiple breeds and goats, horses, etc. The pictures of their maltese are questionable, at best (not the nicest representations of the breed, IMO) and there is no info on pedigrees. What registry do they use? AKC or another 'alternate' registry? 

What kind of a nightmare have you had? I'm so sorry you haven't had the easiest time!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I hate to hear that you have had a problem with your maltese......We have to live and learn, you will know better next time. Please let us know what problems you had. I am so sorry that you got caught up in a backyard breeder~~~~~


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm sorry that you are having problems with this "breeder"  
whats been happening?

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jan 27 2010, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878050


> never heard of her but "Farms" sure doesn't sound good to me[/B]


Thats what I thought.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww, I'm so sorry. Does that "breeder" know about the problems you've had with your puppy?


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

The kennel is seriously named "The End of Days Farm"? Good grief, it's sounds like a religious cult!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

The name sounds like a Dog Hospice........ sorry for your troubles.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Ugh--seriously? "End of Days"?????? scary....... :mellow:


----------



## Louisiana Maltese Babies (Oct 31, 2011)

*End Of The Day Farms*

I just came across these conversations. I sold this little Maltese puppy to this lady in Florida. She has never mentioned any problems to me. In fact she sent me photos and told me how happy she was with the puppy. However, she did not follow through on finishing paying for the puppy. But I didn't mind. She loved him.
I have retired to live on 10 acres doing what I love- raising animals. I have a few horses, alpaca, and milk goats. I also have a few Maltese. I spent alot to buy really nice dogs and every now and again have a few puppies for sale. 
My Maltese live "under foot", in the house with me and sleep next to me. They love to go out to help me bottle feed the baby goats. They think they are "farm dogs".
I call my place "At the end of the day Farms" because for me, after working feverishly in the business world for years, this is the "end of the day" for me. I want to spend the rest of my life doing what I love, Linda


----------

